# Suunto Core VS Timex WS4



## Guest

Greetings,

Timex recently launched the new edition of their wrist watch model which is WS4. Has anyone managed to get hands on it for a test? How is it compared to Suunto Core? Maybe someone here can put a review comparing side by side with the Core!! :-!

Cheers


----------



## G-shock1968

Does anyone have a picture of the Timex?I like the way Suunto styles theyr watches.Im not to keen on Timex digitals.Also is the Timex a true ABC watch?


----------



## Hys




----------



## moykky

Dear lord...


----------



## Deacon

looks like something that you would find in a McDonalds happy meal.


----------



## Guest

Deacon said:


> looks like something that you would find in a McDonalds happy meal.


It's kinda funny how Timex had their watch design especially for such ABC watch. I'm not being biased of Suunto but the design is truly not "man" enough for outdoor kind of person. More like targeting for teenagers that loves cool gadget etc.:-d


----------



## G-shock1968

Thats funny it really does look like a Mcdonalds happy meal toy.:-d:-d:-d


----------



## Statius

I actually like it in a 'geek chic' kind of way. It's kitschy. I'll be interested to see how it performs.


----------



## tempus edax rerum

Statius said:


> I actually like it in a 'geek chic' kind of way. It's kitschy. I'll be interested to see how it performs.


Performance is always the real question. I too like the look of it. :-!


----------



## pacsprox

I actually think it looks somewhat cool myself. I'd wear one or even buy one but I wouldn't pay any more than $100 for it and I know it will be about $200. I think my suunto looks a hell of a lot better but it still looks pretty cool.


----------



## Deacon

I apologize if I offended. And I realize this may seem strange coming from a G Shock enthusiast. 
But the color combinations just don't click for me.
But hey, some of the G shock colors don't work me.

For some reason these just seem to have a toy like look.

If that's what you like, then to each his own.:-!


----------



## Mystro

The steel one in the large picture above is the least child like. Performance will dictate if it can hang with the big boys.


----------



## Deacon

Mystro said:


> The steel one in the large picture above is the least child like. Performance will dictate if it can hang with the big boys.


And change the buttons to black.


----------



## SmartUK

Check out the Digital/ABC forum - we have some WS4 owners posting there.


----------



## Queen6

I have one; accurate as the Core & Altis (so far), with better timing functions than any Casio ABC offers, definitely a field tool, looks are always subjective, in the field performance is the equalizer, here the big Timex makes sense, it offers a far more balanced package than most ABC`s

WS4 is not a watch you are going to wear to the office everyday, nor is it designed to be; light enough to be a training aid and rugged enough to be used up the hill, the WS4 combines the functionality of a full blown ABC and a sophisticated sports watches features with little compromise, first ABC to impress me in a long while ;-)...

More posts & pictures in the Casio & ABC forums









Q-6


----------



## Jeff_C

Ive been following your posts. May be accurate, may be great... but sorry, PERSONALLY, (IMHO) I just cant get past the looks...

Hope you enjoy it though!


----------



## clonetrooper

Agree..it looks more like a Brabie and Ken watch...but that's just me..I would rather buy another vector..and I have already 5..;-)

cheers..


----------



## Queen6

Jeff_C said:


> Ive been following your posts. May be accurate, may be great... but sorry, PERSONALLY, (IMHO) I just cant get past the looks...
> 
> Hope you enjoy it though!


Well Jeff, as I have already eluded, I do believe the WS4 may well be short lived, it really is a cracking ABC, functionally it`s difficult to find fault, the aesthetics however relegate the watch strictly to field expeditions or sports events where performance is the sole focus.

I see the WS4 being a difficult sell for Timex, too expensive for the youth market, clearly it`s not in the league of the high end ABC`s, Elementum, PRX etc. The average user is going to be turned off by the style & size, Timex is relatively new to the ABC market and most Pro`s tend to be conservsative, sticking to time proven tools.

Had Timex upped the budget and implemented HRM and 100m water resistance the WS4 would have been a tremendous training tool and I believe it would then have a more competitive edge, and a wider market as it does have an extremely strong feature set.

All the same I hope the WS4 remains and develops as it brings a lot to the ABC format, and functionally wise it does very much fill the gap between Casio & Suunto, with the two major players having very different paradigms. Anyone looking for a strictly field ABC would be worth taking a look at one, and I guess there also lies another issue, the WS4 is reasonably priced ABC, however an equally priced Casio or more expensive Suunto will work out a much better deal in the long term, although still generally larger than average A Casio or Suunto can still be used on a more or less day to day basis, the WS4 would be a stretch :think:

WS4 is an impressive tool for all the right & wrong reasons, the balanced feature set being one of it`s strongest points... 









Q-6


----------



## Burnall4

Great...so I ran into my friend who is a stuntman, he just got back from the Middle East shooting a movie, anyway we were talking watches since he is into them as well. He took his Breitling, but he can afford to have it stolen, I asked him what he thought, and he said Casio would hold up better than the Suunto, but he then said I should check out the WS4, he said it was his favorite, but it was fugly.....so I started to do research and dayum it look where my research brings me...  Now I am even more torn on what to buy and I have to let my sister know before tomorrow if I want a Suunto....

Queen, you think its more accurate? How does it hold up in the Middle Eastern climate?


----------



## Popoki Nui

I've never owned a Core, but have been a Vector owner for almost a decade. I could sure make some comparisons between my WS4 and Vector if it would help anyone. Meanwhile, he's a wrist shot:









It's big, but for the most part comfortable.

~Sherry.


----------



## Burnall4

Please do make the comparison, I have less than 24 hours to chose a watch if I want one from my sister.....


----------



## Popoki Nui

Burnall4 said:


> Please do make the comparison, I have less than 24 hours to chose a watch if I want one from my sister.....


OK, I can do a quick one for you now. Please PM me or reply here if you need to know something I haven't mentioned.

Both are ABC watches with logging and memory features, and altitude/barometer alarms. Both have temperature sensors and compasses, plus the usual functions: chronograph, daily alarms, countdown timers.

(Some of the following is subjective)

Suunto Vector: 
-very accurate values re altimeter, barometer, and compass. 
-Compass can lag a little.
-Compass needs recalibrating often
-alti or barometer needs recalibrating fairly often
-baro has a (tiny) trend arrow to help show barometric trend
-temperature sensor on caseback (you must remove the watch for true temps)
-intuitive menu, easy to remember all the major functions and easy to operate via the four pushers. Secondary functions like logs and memories more difficult to remember
-positive display easy to read, with decent EL backlight
-negative display ok in bright light, difficult in low light, EL backlight poor/dim.
-alarm sound volume weak.
- 3-part divided display can be difficult to read in some modes, with various readouts placed awkwardly in different windows
-rounded ~52mm case comfortable to wear, rounded shape not overly prone to catching on things (although it's tall enough to not really fit well under sleeves. Case material feels high quality and durable.
-pushers feel high quality, easy to operate and fit the case well.
-acrylic crystal easy to scratch (but easy to polish too) and somewhat protected by the raised rotating bezel.
-stock rubber strap feels cheap and flimsy (although I'm surprised I haven't broken one yet ), and is hot in summer.
30M waterresistant, but Suunto manual says safe for swimming (it's true...I've worn mine snorkelling in lakes and the ocean many times with no problems)
-user-friendly battery change with new battery hatches and O0rings easily available.
Impressions: my Vectors feel well made and durable, and have proven so in many years of hiking, snorkelling, swimming, cycling, geocaching. As a woman, they are comfortable to wear, relatively easy to operate, conatining technology proven by the pioneers in ABC watches. I love the Vector.

Timex WS4 (WideScreen 4 sensors):
-very accurate values re altimeter, barometer, and compass. 
-Compass can lag a little, but alti/baro and compass functions update much faster and with finer resolution than the Vector. 
-Compass needs recalibrating MUCH less often than the Vector. 
-alti or barometer needs recalibrating less often than the Vector
-baro has trend icon, and a 36hr history graph...very cool addition
-temperature sensor on caseback (you must remove the watch for true temps)
-louder alarm than the Vector.
-less intuitive to use. Major functions ok, but there are many layers of memories and logs, and I find I must consult the manual often to avoid messing everything up. Smarter people than me may have fewer problems.
-positive "dot-matrix" display easy to read, with great EL backlight
-NightMode function. Any time you press a button, the EL backlight comes on to help you thru the functions. Sorely lacking on the Vector!
-WideScreen display is simply awesome. This is where the WS4 really shines. You have so much info at a glance on one screen without having to scroll thru multiple screens. Example: on the main screen, you have time in digital and analog format (and a second timezone!), plus barometric trend icon, temperature, and either month/day/date, or altitude, or barometric pressure (easily selectable with one button). On all other function screens, you also have similar multiple info displayed, and except for the compass screen, you always have an analog time display available. In compass mode, you have three references: cardinal points like N, NNE, ENE, E, ESE, etc, a digital reference from 0 to 360 in 1 degree increments, and an analog pointer!
-square ~52mm case comfortable enough to wear, but shape and height prone to catching on things. You definitely know you're wearing it!
-case material is shiny and hard...feels like it's made of LEGO. Feels cheaper than the Vector although I have had no problems so far.
-pushers feel cheap and wobble in their shafts. Again, so far no problems with their operations, but they don't have the quality feel of the Suunto.
-acrylic crystal easy to scratch (but also easy to polish) especially because it's so wide, and has virtually no protection from the almost-flush steel bezel. The PVD-coated steel bezels are easy to scratch.
-stock rubbery/plastic integral strap feels better quality than the Vectors, but one has to wonder about replacements when it finally breaks. The WS4 is, however, available in a stretch fabric strap version which might be a good idea.
-50M waterresistant. Better than the Vector, but Timex pointedly makes no mention of any water use in the manual. I have not used mine in the water, but have showered and hot-tubbed with it with no problems so far.
-user-friendly battery change via the hatch on the caseback. No idea about Suunto-style replacement kits.
Impressions: sheer size aside, the WS4 has that amazing screen with so much info displayed in all modes. More functions than the Vector, too. It's like having a miniature weather station on your wrist.
I like its better nighttime visibility and louder alarm sound. It's surprisingly comfy to wear, but there's no getting around the fact it's a big, chunky watch. Long term quality and durability are unknown.
But...as much as I love my Vector, I find myself reaching for the Timex more often than the Suunto.

Vector wrist shot, underwater (for reference, I'm a woman with ~6" wrists):








And Timex:








Hope this helps a little!

Sherry.


----------



## Burnall4

Thanks That helps out a great deal, I am going to see if my sis can score a Timex, her company sell those but she has no direct relationship with Timex, so who knows. I think i am going to give it a shot, its different which I like....


----------



## GaryReger

Burnall4 said:


> Great...so I ran into my friend who is a stuntman, he just got back from the Middle East shooting a movie, anyway we were talking watches since he is into them as well. He took his Breitling, but he can afford to have it stolen, I asked him what he thought, and he said Casio would hold up better than the Suunto, but he then said I should check out the WS4, he said it was his favorite, but it was fugly.....so I started to do research and dayum it look where my research brings me...  Now I am even more torn on what to buy and I have to let my sister know before tomorrow if I want a Suunto....
> 
> Queen, you think its more accurate? How does it hold up in the Middle Eastern climate?


I read the WS4 manual and it seems to require even more steps than core to calibrate altitude and switch from Alti to baro. seems like a very complicated watch to use.


----------



## rukrem

That Timex is so gross and cheesy looking, I don't care what it does it looks like a VCR . . . and we all know what happened to VCRs b-) 

Besides, the Core is equally as capable and much better looking. The Core can be worn both in the real world and in the office. Having handled the Timex, it feels like it would fall apart after some abuse. As far as Pathfinders holding up: I have had one with a battery problem (needed to be replaced) and 2 others that easily scratched on the bezel, case, and the crystal. My Core by comparison, is all Steel (case and band), has a mineral crystal, buttons that are rated for under water use . . . frankly, I think it will hold up better than the Casios. 

Im SUM . . . GO CORE |>


----------



## SmartUK

I've tried one on and, although it's big, it's light and very comfortable; you soon forget you have it on. The digits look a little on the thin side to me, but then I'm used to chunkier displays on Suunto, ProTrek and Origo watches. The price seems a bit step, too, so hopefully I'll be able to get a second-hand one eventually.


----------



## Geof3

The 'wide screen' look reminds me of my dive computer, the Garmin GPS units! I think the biggest problem with it is the actual display. Just looks cheesy, the idea is excellent, just not well executed. In black, with a better display, it might not be too bad.


----------

